# Snook in the surf



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

After a great run of snook in the surf last fall, it looks like it will be good this spring. Neighbor has caught 5 in the last few days on live finger mullet. I went down and spent about an hour casting lures. Used a double rig, lead minnow and a 4-5 inch yellow fly above it. The snook hit the yellow fly right in the trough, just as I was about to raise the rig out of the water. He was 28.5 inches and delicious! The neighbor lost one that was over the slot limit.

As I mentioned last fall, the neighbor uses finger mullet, no weight,and just lets them swim around. He still has a bunch of snook in the freezer from the fall!

I need to find a supply of live mullet...they are kinda scarce right now, but I am starting to see more of them.

Location is 18 miles south of Sebastian Inlet, 7-8 miles north of Ft. Pierce Inlet.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sounds great and tastes even better.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

are you targeting the beach snook near any sort of structure or current?


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

The beach here is without any real structure. Closest rocks or other structure is out 1/4 mile or more. The only structure is the trough, a place where the water gets deeper for a short time before the first sandbar. This is located VERY close to shore. When the water is clear in April-October, the snook can be seen cruising the beach close in, looking for baitfish. Have also caught or at least hooked shark and tarpon up to 6 feet very close to the trough. My neighbor catches all his snook with live finger mullet, NO weight, no swivel, and just some heavier mono tied as a leader. Makes it difficult sometimes as rough seas tend to wash the bait up on the sand! When relatively calm, his system works great!


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

Forgot to mention, there is no current here other than slight tidal currents. If I can find a "hole" with deeper water (which varies from day to day), that is usually productive. These holes may only be 1 foot deeper than surrounding areas. The best are those near rip currents (where you see water rushing out to sea).


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

Excellent report. Sounds like you are having a great time with the Snook. The Bluefish have been thick along S. Hutchensen Isl. between Jensen and St. Lucie inlet. The wind the last few days have required heavy Kastmaster type lures. Before that, the MiroLure ML95 "Glo Series" Top Dog was producing some outstanding surface action. I'll give additional info tomorrow.

Fish On!


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

What time of day are you finding these surf snook? Sounds like fun.


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

They are probably around most of the time unless the tide goes too low. Been windy lately and have been to busy working to try fishing. I dont think you could keep a mullet out in the water with no weight the way conditions are.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Stuart Surf Snook Success*

Vero

I was fishing for Bluefish this morning. The wind has eased a bit, and there were noseeums in the parking lot. Decent action from about 6 am til about 8-30 when things slowed to a standstill. They had hit everything from a Top Dog, a Braid's Slammer, Kastmaster, but still, I am fearfull that the season has wained. We had pretty much decided to call it a day, go meet for coffee and compare notes. Al said, "ten more casts, and then we go". What the heck. Like a novice, I had let the bail close on my last cast and tossed a 1 oz Slammer into the surf forever. I tied on new leader and then tied on a 1 1/2 oz Krockadile. Cast out, retrieve and nothing.......nothing until I hit the wash line and then boom!! Snook on! Hook on the Krock has been de-barbed, so the game was full on. Beach him, about 25" but a chubby fellow, gorgeing on all the baitfish. One hook slides right out and off he goes, hopefully, none the wiser. I love the beach. I wonder what those poor bastards are doing in Detroit right now? The boat sits idle, the beach is where it's at.


----------

